# anyone made an air pump sound dampener?



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

I have the whisper 60 set up and it is quiet for an air pump of its size but still make a bit too much noise. does anyone have designs or plans for some kind of sound dampening housing for a pump?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

you could put it in a Styrofoam box...but not sure how well it work long term if it gets too hot...and not air tight obviously. Even inside a cabinet makes it quieter.


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd use the same tricks that the silent pc crew use. Your always best to isolate the noise maker from everything else, so suspend the pump. You could use some large elastic bands and build a cradle for it, but I like using fabric elastic that they use for sewing. 

After that, if it's still too noisy, dampen the surroundings, foam can work, the best stuff is accoustic mat (most good car stereo shops will have it).


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

its not the noise of it vibrating on the table thats loud but the sound of the bladder inside expanding and contracting. I was thinking of making a small box for it to sit in lined with acoustic foam or something


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I honestly wrapped mine up in a shop cloth and it muffled the noise quiet nicely. It could be because it's bouncing around on something, or perhaps overhanging on a ledge. As I recall the whisper air pumps have cushioned feet so they're suppose to be pretty quiet. Towel like material works, maybe line the bottom of a shoe box, place the pump in and put a lid on it?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

If you put it inside a box, you may cause it to overheat. They are designed to have good air flow all around, because the constant vibration causes heat to build up. 

Be sure it's not touching or even close to anything, I'm often surprised how much noise a pump can make if it's just too close to another object, not even quite touching it. 

Placing it on a mat might help some, or making a barrier that surrounds it but leaves, say, the back side open for air might help as well.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I stick a sponge under it. That way it can breath and the sponge absorbs the vibration. Works great for me I have it done this way in my bedroom I can't hear a thing.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I should try that. The pump I use for my algae cultures is old and pretty loud. It's in the other room so I only notice it when I'm in that room, but then I really notice it. Sponge would be easy.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I use the sample carpet swatches you get from the hardware store for $0.99 they seem add enough cushions to kill a lot of noise.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Cut open a sponge and use it as an airpump cozy lol


----------

